# Couple slot reds and a trout on 9/11



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

Launched between OB and Navarre around 6 and the wind was whipping us to death!! Decided to try our luck for a couple hours and had nothing but windburn and sore arms from padling back to the truck numerous times. Just as I decided to call it quits at 8, I saw the mullet hitting and birds diving just a few yards from me. Come in with 2 slots and a trout in less than 5 mins. Glad I caught something because the next 5 or so days look awful...


----------



## EMT90 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice fish! Question. Someone at work told me Florida limit on Reds 2 slot per person is this true or just Alabama?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

The NW part of FL it is 2 reds. South Florida is still 1.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

That Red in the middle looks questionable. But very nice either way. O*D*W


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the report Goody nice fish .

I think its funny when people try to measure your fish in pictures....


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I just said it looked 'questionable'. I didnt try to measure it. I didnt put much effort into the post either. Stupid comment on my part. Even dumber response on yours oxbeast1210. O*D*W


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Of course I didn't mean you literally tried to measure it...... By saying its "questionable" your implying that there's a chance this man took an undersized fish .

Those type of comments keep many people from posting reports including myself. I used to post reports more often but got tired of trying to convince people that my fish was legal . 


Either way your right both comments were dumb 
And sorry for the thread jack goody once again thank you for the report .


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> I just said it looked 'questionable'. I didnt try to measure it. I didnt put much effort into the post either. Stupid comment on my part. Even dumber response on yours oxbeast1210. O*D*W


Well I'll give you this much, it does look small in that pic.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I enjoy seeing what everyone is catching and hearing the reports. I in NO way want anyone to feel like they cant or shouldnt post pics. It was a poor attempt to be funny, I guess. But here's another attemp to make light of it: If you dont want people questioning the size, only catch BIG fish! :thumbup:

Again, sorry Goody if I came off an a$$Hol3. That wasnt my intention. You caught 3 more fish than I did this week. O*D*W


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

So that's what I was doing wrong catching to small of fish to report lol !!! 

My bad too worm just one of those days!

If ur in the milton/pace area lets fish before I move worm. maybe we can get something worth posting about!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> That Red in the middle looks questionable. But very nice either way. O*D*W



3 posts....that didnt take long at all!!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Its not the size that matters

So they say :whistling::no::whistling::no:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

knot @ Work said:


> Its not the size that matters
> 
> So they say :whistling::no::whistling::no:


HAHa


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> I just said it looked 'questionable'. I didnt try to measure it. I didnt put much effort into the post either. Stupid comment on my part. Even dumber response on yours oxbeast1210. O*D*W


I must say I disagree that you had the "even dumber" response Ox. I'm not intending to rekindle the flame, but certainly understand your response and wouldn't deem it "dumb". I wouldn't not appreciate anyone commenting that my fish in my photo were "undersized". If I took the time and effort to take and post a report with a pic, I would like to think I would be intelligent enough to ensure my fish were legal. Therefore, I too would assume a comment in that fashion would be implying that I keep illegal fish, JMHO. All in all, I don't think you made a dumb comment Ox. Thanks for the report Goody, sorry for the derail.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Any time oxbeast. I am free almost every saturday evening and sundays. Just let me know when. Im sure we could round up something! O*D*W


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

He's bigger than the frying pan and that's big enough.


----------



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

While they may look small (And they were), they definately were legal. I seem to attract "the man" a few times a year so I learned not to take anything that may shrink even 1/4" on the way back and get me in trouble. The middle red - w/o squeezing his tail as the FWC measure - went 18 1/2, the trout 15 1/2 and the larger red - although the picture doesn't really show it, went 25".


----------



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

AND.... I'm using the official measuring stick and NOT the one my wife uses... LOL


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

captgoody said:


> AND.... I'm using the official measuring stick and NOT the one my wife uses... LOL


:thumbup:HILARIOUS!! And again, really nice fish, Goody. Please keep sharing! O*D*W


----------

